# Exchange Server 2003 und Outlook 2003 -> Kalender eines Benutzers löschen / resetten



## danielweyer (20. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also folgendes: Auf unserem Server sind in meinem Benutzerordner alle möglichen Termine gespeichert, jetzt soll aber alles gelöscht werden, kein Termin soll mehr im Kalender bleiben. Wo kann ich den Kram also löschen (Die Elemente die auf dem Server gespeichert sind) ? 

Die Termine manuell zulöschen klappt nicht, sobald wieder synchronisiert wird ist alles wieder da.


MFG, Daniel


----------



## alexanderthiel (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Daniel,

in Outlook, deines Benutzers, gehen, auf Kalender klicken.

Ansicht ^ Anordnen nach ^ Aktuelle Ansicht ^ Aktive Termine

Dann kannst Du alle Ereignisse bearbeiten, z.B. Löschen (alles markieren, löschen)


----------

